# Glibc kompillieren kommt nie zum Ende

## Sindbad

Hallo, ich will Glibc 2.11.2-r3 kompillieren, was bei mir nach Stunden noch nicht fertig ist.

Ich koennte jetzt eine 7 mb grosse log datei anhaengen, vieleicht aber nur den letzten Rest, wenn mir jemand sagt, was ich machen soll.

Danke

----------

## Max Steel

Tja... Ohne mehr infos, Zeig doch mal die logfile per tail -n 50 <log>

----------

## franzf

Kompiliert der denn wirklich? Oder hast du nur vergessen, deine zu generierenden locale (/etc/locale.gen) anzugeben? Ich hatte das auch mal, und meine lahme Kiste war ewig am Werkeln, bis ich gesehen hab dass der nur noch am locale erstellen ist...

----------

## Sindbad

hier habe ich mal die letzten ausgaben von der konsole nach emerge glibc  > /xyz :

tail -n 50 log geht bei mir nicht, vieleicht habe ich die logdatei nicht. 

(Wo sollte ich sie suchen?)

```

a - elf/dl-reloc.o

a - elf/dl-deps.o

a - elf/dl-runtime.o

a - elf/dl-error.o

a - elf/dl-init.o

a - elf/dl-fini.o

a - elf/dl-debug.o

a - elf/dl-misc.o

a - elf/dl-version.o

a - elf/dl-profile.o

a - elf/dl-conflict.o

a - elf/dl-tls.o

a - elf/dl-origin.o

a - elf/dl-scope.o

a - elf/dl-execstack.o

a - elf/dl-open.o

a - elf/dl-close.o

a - elf/dl-trampoline.o

a - elf/dl-support.o

a - elf/dl-iteratephdr.o

a - elf/dl-addr.o

a - elf/enbl-secure.o

a - elf/dl-profstub.o

a - elf/dl-libc.o

a - elf/dl-sym.o

a - elf/dl-tsd.o

a - elf/dl-sysdep.o

a - elf/tlsdesc.o

a - elf/dl-tlsdesc.o

: /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc.a

cd /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl && /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ar cruv libc_nonshared.a `cat csu/stamp.oS iconv/stamp.oS locale/stamp.oS localedata/stamp.oS iconvdata/stamp.oS assert/stamp.oS ctype/stamp.oS intl/stamp.oS catgets/stamp.oS math/stamp.oS setjmp/stamp.oS signal/stamp.oS stdlib/stamp.oS stdio-common/stamp.oS libio/stamp.oS dlfcn/stamp.oS malloc/stamp.oS string/stamp.oS wcsmbs/stamp.oS time/stamp.oS dirent/stamp.oS grp/stamp.oS pwd/stamp.oS posix/stamp.oS io/stamp.oS termios/stamp.oS resource/stamp.oS misc/stamp.oS socket/stamp.oS sysvipc/stamp.oS gmon/stamp.oS gnulib/stamp.oS wctype/stamp.oS manual/stamp.oS shadow/stamp.oS gshadow/stamp.oS po/stamp.oS argp/stamp.oS crypt/stamp.oS nptl/stamp.oS resolv/stamp.oS nss/stamp.oS rt/stamp.oS conform/stamp.oS debug/stamp.oS c_stubs/stamp.oS libidn/stamp.oS nptl_db/stamp.oS inet/stamp.oS hesiod/stamp.oS sunrpc/stamp.oS nis/stamp.oS nscd/stamp.oS streams/stamp.oS login/stamp.oS elf/stamp.oS stamp.oS`

a - csu/elf-init.oS

a - stdlib/atexit.oS

a - stdlib/at_quick_exit.oS

a - io/stat.oS

a - io/fstat.oS

a - io/lstat.oS

a - io/stat64.oS

a - io/fstat64.oS

a - io/lstat64.oS

a - io/fstatat.oS

a - io/fstatat64.oS

a - io/mknod.oS

a - io/mknodat.oS

a - debug/warning-nop.oS

a - debug/stack_chk_fail_local.oS

: /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_nonshared.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed  -nostdlib -nostartfiles -r -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.os \

    -Wl,-d -Wl,--whole-archive /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed  -shared -Wl,-O1 \

        -nostdlib -nostartfiles \

         -Wl,-dynamic-linker=/lib/ld-linux.so.2 -Wl,-z,combreloc -Wl,-z,relro -Wl,--hash-style=both \

        -Wl,--verbose 2>&1 | \

     sed > /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/shlib.ldsT \

         -e '/^=========/,/^=========/!d;/^=========/d' \

          -e 's/^.*\.gnu\.hash[    ]*:.*$/  .note.ABI-tag : { *(.note.ABI-tag) } &/' -e '/^[    ]*\.hash[    ]*:.*$/{h;d;}' -e '/DATA_SEGMENT_ALIGN/{H;g}'  \

         -e 's/^.*\*(\.dynbss).*$/& \

       PROVIDE(__start___libc_freeres_ptrs = .); \

       *(__libc_freeres_ptrs) \

       PROVIDE(__stop___libc_freeres_ptrs = .);/'\

         -e 's@^.*\*(\.jcr).*$@& \

       PROVIDE(__start___libc_subfreeres = .);\

       __libc_subfreeres : { *(__libc_subfreeres) }\

       PROVIDE(__stop___libc_subfreeres = .);\

       PROVIDE(__start___libc_atexit = .);\

       __libc_atexit : { *(__libc_atexit) }\

       PROVIDE(__stop___libc_atexit = .);\

       PROVIDE(__start___libc_thread_subfreeres = .);\

       __libc_thread_subfreeres : { *(__libc_thread_subfreeres) }\

       PROVIDE(__stop___libc_thread_subfreeres = .);\

       /DISCARD/ : { *(.gnu.glibc-stub.*) }@'

mv -f /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/shlib.ldsT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/shlib.lds

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed  -shared -static-libgcc -Wl,-O1  -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,-dynamic-linker=/lib/ld-linux.so.2  -B/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/csu/  -Wl,--version-script=/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc.map -Wl,-soname=libc.so.6 -Wl,-z,combreloc -Wl,-z,relro -Wl,--hash-style=both -nostdlib -nostartfiles -e __libc_main -Wl,-z,now -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/math -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/dlfcn -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nss -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nis -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/rt -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/resolv -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/crypt -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl -Wl,-rpath-link=/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/math:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/dlfcn:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nss:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nis:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/rt:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/resolv:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/crypt:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc.so -T /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/shlib.lds /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/csu/abi-note.o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/soinit.os /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.os /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/sofini.os /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/interp.os /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/ld.so -lgcc

(echo '#!/bin/sh'; \

    echo "GCONV_PATH='/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconvdata' \\"; \

    echo 'exec  /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/ld-linux.so.2 --library-path /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/math:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/dlfcn:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nss:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nis:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/rt:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/resolv:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/crypt:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl ${1+"$@"}'; \

   ) > /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/testrun.shT

chmod a+x /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/testrun.shT

mv -f /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/testrun.shT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/testrun.sh

make  subdir=csu -C csu ..=../ others

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/glibc-2.11.2/csu'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/glibc-2.11.2/csu'

make  subdir=iconv -C iconv ..=../ others

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/glibc-2.11.2/iconv'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/glibc-2.11.2/iconv'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/glibc-2.11.2/iconv'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc iconv_charmap.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unwind-tables -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -I../locale/programs   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h      -DNOT_IN_libc -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/iconv_charmap.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/iconv_charmap.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/iconv_charmap.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc ../locale/programs/charmap.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unwind-tables -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -DCHARMAP_PATH='"/usr/share/i18n/charmaps"' -DDEFAULT_CHARMAP=null_pointer -DNEED_NULL_POINTER   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h      -DNOT_IN_libc -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/charmap.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/charmap.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/charmap.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc ../locale/programs/charmap-dir.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unwind-tables -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2     -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h      -DNOT_IN_libc -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/charmap-dir.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/charmap-dir.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/charmap-dir.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc ../locale/programs/linereader.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unwind-tables -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -DNO_TRANSLITERATION   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h      -DNOT_IN_libc -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/linereader.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/linereader.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/linereader.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc dummy-repertoire.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unwind-tables -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -I../locale/programs   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h       -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/dummy-repertoire.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/dummy-repertoire.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/dummy-repertoire.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc ../locale/programs/simple-hash.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unwind-tables -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -I../locale   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h       -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/simple-hash.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/simple-hash.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/simple-hash.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc ../locale/programs/xstrdup.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unwind-tables -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2     -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h       -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/xstrdup.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/xstrdup.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/xstrdup.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc ../locale/programs/xmalloc.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unwind-tables -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2     -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h       -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/xmalloc.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/xmalloc.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/xmalloc.o

```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

die Log-Datei findest Du bei Dir anscheinend unter

/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/temp/build.log

wobei das ziemlich ungewöhnlich ist, da Du im Pfad zwei Mal /tmp/portage stehen hast. Kann es sein, dass Deine build-Umgebung nicht ganz in Ordnung ist? Was sagt denn

```
ls -ld /var /var/tmp /var/tmp/portage /var/tmp/portage/tmp /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage
```

Ansonsten sieht das für mich nach einem normalen emerge-Vorgang aus. Hast Du genug Arbeitsspeicher? Ist die Partition, auf der emerged wird, vllt. fast voll? Gibt es andere Prozesse, die die Leistung des Systems beeinträchtigen?

----------

## Sindbad

Die Pfade sind in Ordnung, das Ganze funktioniert auch, wenn ich nicht Glibc kompillieren will

ich habe mir das selbst auf eine andere Partition gelegt

```

 / # ls -ld /var /var/tmp /var/tmp/portage /var/tmp/portage/tmp /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage

drwxr-xr-x 12 root    root    4096 May 11  2010 /var

drwxrwxrwt  5 root    root    4096 Jan  1  2001 /var/tmp

drwxrwxr-x  4 portage portage 4096 Sep 17 21:53 /var/tmp/portage

drwxr-xr-x  5 root    root    4096 Dec  8 15:40 /var/tmp/portage/tmp

drwxrwxr-x 10 portage portage 4096 Dec  8 19:04 /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage

```

Hier die log-datei;

```

/wcstoull_l.o

a - wcsmbs/wcstod_l.o

a - wcsmbs/wcstold_l.o

a - wcsmbs/wcstof_l.o

a - wcsmbs/wcscoll.o

a - wcsmbs/wcsxfrm.o

a - wcsmbs/wcwidth.o

a - wcsmbs/wcswidth.o

a - wcsmbs/wcscoll_l.o

a - wcsmbs/wcsxfrm_l.o

a - wcsmbs/wcscasecmp.o

a - wcsmbs/wcsncase.o

a - wcsmbs/wcscasecmp_l.o

a - wcsmbs/wcsncase_l.o

a - wcsmbs/wcsmbsload.o

a - wcsmbs/mbsrtowcs_l.o

a - wcsmbs/isoc99_wscanf.o

a - wcsmbs/isoc99_vwscanf.o

a - wcsmbs/isoc99_fwscanf.o

a - wcsmbs/isoc99_vfwscanf.o

a - wcsmbs/isoc99_swscanf.o

a - wcsmbs/isoc99_vswscanf.o

a - time/offtime.o

a - time/asctime.o

a - time/clock.o

a - time/ctime.o

a - time/ctime_r.o

a - time/difftime.o

a - time/gmtime.o

a - time/localtime.o

a - time/mktime.o

a - time/time.o

a - time/gettimeofday.o

a - time/settimeofday.o

a - time/adjtime.o

a - time/tzset.o

a - time/tzfile.o

a - time/getitimer.o

a - time/setitimer.o

a - time/stime.o

a - time/dysize.o

a - time/timegm.o

a - time/ftime.o

a - time/getdate.o

a - time/strptime.o

a - time/strptime_l.o

a - time/strftime.o

a - time/wcsftime.o

a - time/strftime_l.o

a - time/wcsftime_l.o

a - time/era.o

a - time/alt_digit.o

a - time/lc-time-cleanup.o

a - time/ntp_gettime.o

a - dirent/opendir.o

a - dirent/closedir.o

a - dirent/readdir.o

a - dirent/readdir_r.o

a - dirent/rewinddir.o

a - dirent/seekdir.o

a - dirent/telldir.o

a - dirent/scandir.o

a - dirent/alphasort.o

a - dirent/versionsort.o

a - dirent/getdents.o

a - dirent/getdents64.o

a - dirent/dirfd.o

a - dirent/readdir64.o

a - dirent/readdir64_r.o

a - dirent/scandir64.o

a - dirent/alphasort64.o

a - dirent/versionsort64.o

a - dirent/fdopendir.o

a - dirent/getdirentries.o

a - dirent/getdirentries64.o

a - grp/fgetgrent.o

a - grp/initgroups.o

a - grp/setgroups.o

a - grp/getgrent.o

a - grp/getgrgid.o

a - grp/getgrnam.o

a - grp/putgrent.o

a - grp/getgrent_r.o

a - grp/getgrgid_r.o

a - grp/getgrnam_r.o

a - grp/fgetgrent_r.o

a - pwd/fgetpwent.o

a - pwd/getpw.o

a - pwd/putpwent.o

a - pwd/getpwent.o

a - pwd/getpwnam.o

a - pwd/getpwuid.o

a - pwd/getpwent_r.o

a - pwd/getpwnam_r.o

a - pwd/getpwuid_r.o

a - pwd/fgetpwent_r.o

a - posix/uname.o

a - posix/times.o

a - posix/wait.o

a - posix/waitpid.o

a - posix/wait3.o

a - posix/wait4.o

a - posix/waitid.o

a - posix/alarm.o

a - posix/sleep.o

a - posix/pause.o

a - posix/nanosleep.o

a - posix/fork.o

a - posix/vfork.o

a - posix/_exit.o

a - posix/execve.o

a - posix/fexecve.o

a - posix/execv.o

a - posix/execle.o

a - posix/execl.o

a - posix/execvp.o

a - posix/execlp.o

a - posix/execvpe.o

a - posix/getpid.o

a - posix/getppid.o

a - posix/getuid.o

a - posix/geteuid.o

a - posix/getgid.o

a - posix/getegid.o

a - posix/getgroups.o

a - posix/setuid.o

a - posix/setgid.o

a - posix/group_member.o

a - posix/getpgid.o

a - posix/setpgid.o

a - posix/getpgrp.o

a - posix/bsd-getpgrp.o

a - posix/setpgrp.o

a - posix/getsid.o

a - posix/setsid.o

a - posix/getresuid.o

a - posix/getresgid.o

a - posix/setresuid.o

a - posix/setresgid.o

a - posix/getlogin.o

a - posix/getlogin_r.o

a - posix/setlogin.o

a - posix/pathconf.o

a - posix/sysconf.o

a - posix/fpathconf.o

a - posix/glob.o

a - posix/glob64.o

a - posix/fnmatch.o

a - posix/regex.o

a - posix/confstr.o

a - posix/getopt.o

a - posix/getopt1.o

a - posix/getopt_init.o

a - posix/sched_setp.o

a - posix/sched_getp.o

a - posix/sched_sets.o

a - posix/sched_gets.o

a - posix/sched_yield.o

a - posix/sched_primax.o

a - posix/sched_primin.o

a - posix/sched_rr_gi.o

a - posix/sched_getaffinity.o

a - posix/sched_setaffinity.o

a - posix/getaddrinfo.o

a - posix/gai_strerror.o

a - posix/wordexp.o

a - posix/pread.o

a - posix/pwrite.o

a - posix/pread64.o

a - posix/pwrite64.o

a - posix/spawn_faction_init.o

a - posix/spawn_faction_destroy.o

a - posix/spawn_faction_addclose.o

a - posix/spawn_faction_addopen.o

a - posix/spawn_faction_adddup2.o

a - posix/spawnattr_init.o

a - posix/spawnattr_destroy.o

a - posix/spawnattr_getdefault.o

a - posix/spawnattr_setdefault.o

a - posix/spawnattr_getflags.o

a - posix/spawnattr_setflags.o

a - posix/spawnattr_getpgroup.o

a - posix/spawnattr_setpgroup.o

a - posix/spawn.o

a - posix/spawnp.o

a - posix/spawni.o

a - posix/spawnattr_getsigmask.o

a - posix/spawnattr_getschedpolicy.o

a - posix/spawnattr_getschedparam.o

a - posix/spawnattr_setsigmask.o

a - posix/spawnattr_setschedpolicy.o

a - posix/spawnattr_setschedparam.o

a - posix/posix_madvise.o

a - posix/get_child_max.o

a - posix/sched_cpucount.o

a - posix/sched_cpualloc.o

a - posix/sched_cpufree.o

a - posix/init-posix.o

a - posix/environ.o

a - posix/exit-thread.o

a - posix/sched_getcpu.o

a - io/utime.o

a - io/mkfifo.o

a - io/mkfifoat.o

a - io/stat.o

a - io/fstat.o

a - io/lstat.o

a - io/stat64.o

a - io/fstat64.o

a - io/lstat64.o

a - io/fstatat.o

a - io/fstatat64.o

a - io/xstat.o

a - io/fxstat.o

a - io/lxstat.o

a - io/xstat64.o

a - io/fxstat64.o

a - io/lxstat64.o

a - io/mknod.o

a - io/mknodat.o

a - io/xmknod.o

a - io/xmknodat.o

a - io/fxstatat.o

a - io/fxstatat64.o

a - io/statfs.o

a - io/fstatfs.o

a - io/statfs64.o

a - io/fstatfs64.o

a - io/statvfs.o

a - io/fstatvfs.o

a - io/statvfs64.o

a - io/fstatvfs64.o

a - io/umask.o

a - io/chmod.o

a - io/fchmod.o

a - io/lchmod.o

a - io/fchmodat.o

a - io/mkdir.o

a - io/mkdirat.o

a - io/open.o

a - io/open64.o

a - io/openat.o

a - io/openat64.o

a - io/close.o

a - io/read.o

a - io/write.o

a - io/lseek.o

a - io/lseek64.o

a - io/access.o

a - io/euidaccess.o

a - io/faccessat.o

a - io/fcntl.o

a - io/flock.o

a - io/lockf.o

a - io/lockf64.o

a - io/dup.o

a - io/dup2.o

a - io/dup3.o

a - io/pipe.o

a - io/pipe2.o

a - io/creat.o

a - io/creat64.o

a - io/chdir.o

a - io/fchdir.o

a - io/getcwd.o

a - io/getwd.o

a - io/getdirname.o

a - io/chown.o

a - io/fchown.o

a - io/lchown.o

a - io/fchownat.o

a - io/ttyname.o

a - io/ttyname_r.o

a - io/isatty.o

a - io/link.o

a - io/linkat.o

a - io/symlink.o

a - io/symlinkat.o

a - io/readlink.o

a - io/readlinkat.o

a - io/unlink.o

a - io/unlinkat.o

a - io/rmdir.o

a - io/ftw.o

a - io/ftw64.o

a - io/fts.o

a - io/poll.o

a - io/ppoll.o

a - io/posix_fadvise.o

a - io/posix_fadvise64.o

a - io/posix_fallocate.o

a - io/posix_fallocate64.o

a - io/sendfile.o

a - io/sendfile64.o

a - io/utimensat.o

a - io/futimens.o

a - io/have_o_cloexec.o

a - io/xstatconv.o

a - io/internal_statvfs.o

a - io/internal_statvfs64.o

a - io/sync_file_range.o

a - io/open_2.o

a - io/open64_2.o

a - io/fallocate.o

a - io/fallocate64.o

a - termios/speed.o

a - termios/cfsetspeed.o

a - termios/tcsetattr.o

a - termios/tcgetattr.o

a - termios/tcgetpgrp.o

a - termios/tcsetpgrp.o

a - termios/tcdrain.o

a - termios/tcflow.o

a - termios/tcflush.o

a - termios/tcsendbrk.o

a - termios/cfmakeraw.o

a - termios/tcgetsid.o

a - resource/getrlimit.o

a - resource/setrlimit.o

a - resource/getrlimit64.o

a - resource/setrlimit64.o

a - resource/getrusage.o

a - resource/ulimit.o

a - resource/vlimit.o

a - resource/vtimes.o

a - resource/getpriority.o

a - resource/setpriority.o

a - resource/nice.o

a - resource/oldgetrlimit64.o

a - misc/brk.o

a - misc/sbrk.o

a - misc/sstk.o

a - misc/ioctl.o

a - misc/readv.o

a - misc/writev.o

a - misc/preadv.o

a - misc/preadv64.o

a - misc/pwritev.o

a - misc/pwritev64.o

a - misc/setreuid.o

a - misc/setregid.o

a - misc/seteuid.o

a - misc/setegid.o

a - misc/getpagesize.o

a - misc/getdtsz.o

a - misc/gethostname.o

a - misc/sethostname.o

a - misc/getdomain.o

a - misc/setdomain.o

a - misc/select.o

a - misc/pselect.o

a - misc/acct.o

a - misc/chroot.o

a - misc/fsync.o

a - misc/sync.o

a - misc/fdatasync.o

a - misc/reboot.o

a - misc/gethostid.o

a - misc/sethostid.o

a - misc/revoke.o

a - misc/vhangup.o

a - misc/swapon.o

a - misc/swapoff.o

a - misc/mktemp.o

a - misc/mkstemp.o

a - misc/mkstemp64.o

a - misc/mkdtemp.o

a - misc/mkostemp.o

a - misc/mkostemp64.o

a - misc/mkstemps.o

a - misc/mkstemps64.o

a - misc/mkostemps.o

a - misc/mkostemps64.o

a - misc/ualarm.o

a - misc/usleep.o

a - misc/gtty.o

a - misc/stty.o

a - misc/ptrace.o

a - misc/fstab.o

a - misc/mntent.o

a - misc/mntent_r.o

a - misc/utimes.o

a - misc/lutimes.o

a - misc/futimes.o

a - misc/futimesat.o

a - misc/truncate.o

a - misc/ftruncate.o

a - misc/truncate64.o

a - misc/ftruncate64.o

a - misc/chflags.o

a - misc/fchflags.o

a - misc/insremque.o

a - misc/getttyent.o

a - misc/getusershell.o

a - misc/getpass.o

a - misc/ttyslot.o

a - misc/syslog.o

a - misc/syscall.o

a - misc/daemon.o

a - misc/mmap.o

a - misc/mmap64.o

a - misc/munmap.o

a - misc/mprotect.o

a - misc/msync.o

a - misc/madvise.o

a - misc/mincore.o

a - misc/remap_file_pages.o

a - misc/mlock.o

a - misc/munlock.o

a - misc/mlockall.o

a - misc/munlockall.o

a - misc/efgcvt.o

a - misc/efgcvt_r.o

a - misc/qefgcvt.o

a - misc/qefgcvt_r.o

a - misc/hsearch.o

a - misc/hsearch_r.o

a - misc/tsearch.o

a - misc/lsearch.o

a - misc/err.o

a - misc/error.o

a - misc/ustat.o

a - misc/getsysstats.o

a - misc/dirname.o

a - misc/regexp.o

a - misc/getloadavg.o

a - misc/getclktck.o

a - misc/fgetxattr.o

a - misc/flistxattr.o

a - misc/fremovexattr.o

a - misc/fsetxattr.o

a - misc/getxattr.o

a - misc/listxattr.o

a - misc/lgetxattr.o

a - misc/llistxattr.o

a - misc/lremovexattr.o

a - misc/lsetxattr.o

a - misc/removexattr.o

a - misc/setxattr.o

a - misc/init-misc.o

a - misc/ioperm.o

a - misc/iopl.o

a - misc/call_pselect6.o

a - misc/call_fallocate.o

a - misc/sysctl.o

a - misc/clone.o

a - misc/llseek.o

a - misc/umount.o

a - misc/umount2.o

a - misc/readahead.o

a - misc/setfsuid.o

a - misc/setfsgid.o

a - misc/makedev.o

a - misc/epoll_pwait.o

a - misc/signalfd.o

a - misc/eventfd.o

a - misc/eventfd_read.o

a - misc/eventfd_write.o

a - misc/modify_ldt.o

a - misc/adjtimex.o

a - misc/bdflush.o

a - misc/capget.o

a - misc/capset.o

a - misc/create_module.o

a - misc/delete_module.o

a - misc/epoll_create.o

a - misc/epoll_create1.o

a - misc/epoll_ctl.o

a - misc/epoll_wait.o

a - misc/get_kernel_syms.o

a - misc/init_module.o

a - misc/inotify_add_watch.o

a - misc/inotify_init.o

a - misc/inotify_init1.o

a - misc/inotify_rm_watch.o

a - misc/klogctl.o

a - misc/mount.o

a - misc/mremap.o

a - misc/nfsservctl.o

a - misc/personality.o

a - misc/pivot_root.o

a - misc/prctl.o

a - misc/query_module.o

a - misc/quotactl.o

a - misc/splice.o

a - misc/sysinfo.o

a - misc/tee.o

a - misc/unshare.o

a - misc/uselib.o

a - misc/vmsplice.o

a - misc/timerfd_create.o

a - misc/timerfd_settime.o

a - misc/timerfd_gettime.o

a - socket/accept.o

a - socket/bind.o

a - socket/connect.o

a - socket/getpeername.o

a - socket/getsockname.o

a - socket/getsockopt.o

a - socket/listen.o

a - socket/recv.o

a - socket/recvfrom.o

a - socket/recvmsg.o

a - socket/send.o

a - socket/sendmsg.o

a - socket/sendto.o

a - socket/setsockopt.o

a - socket/shutdown.o

a - socket/socket.o

a - socket/socketpair.o

a - socket/isfdtype.o

a - socket/opensock.o

a - socket/sockatmark.o

a - socket/accept4.o

a - socket/have_sock_cloexec.o

a - socket/internal_accept4.o

a - socket/cmsg_nxthdr.o

a - socket/sa_len.o

a - sysvipc/ftok.o

a - sysvipc/msgsnd.o

a - sysvipc/msgrcv.o

a - sysvipc/msgget.o

a - sysvipc/msgctl.o

a - sysvipc/semop.o

a - sysvipc/semget.o

a - sysvipc/semctl.o

a - sysvipc/semtimedop.o

a - sysvipc/shmat.o

a - sysvipc/shmdt.o

a - sysvipc/shmget.o

a - sysvipc/shmctl.o

a - gmon/gmon.o

a - gmon/mcount.o

a - gmon/profil.o

a - gmon/sprofil.o

a - gmon/bb_init_func.o

a - gmon/bb_exit_func.o

a - gmon/prof-freq.o

a - gmon/i386-mcount.o

a - wctype/wcfuncs.o

a - wctype/wctype.o

a - wctype/iswctype.o

a - wctype/wctrans.o

a - wctype/towctrans.o

a - wctype/wcfuncs_l.o

a - wctype/wctype_l.o

a - wctype/iswctype_l.o

a - wctype/wctrans_l.o

a - wctype/towctrans_l.o

a - shadow/getspent.o

a - shadow/getspnam.o

a - shadow/sgetspent.o

a - shadow/fgetspent.o

a - shadow/putspent.o

a - shadow/getspent_r.o

a - shadow/getspnam_r.o

a - shadow/sgetspent_r.o

a - shadow/fgetspent_r.o

a - shadow/lckpwdf.o

a - gshadow/getsgent.o

a - gshadow/getsgnam.o

a - gshadow/sgetsgent.o

a - gshadow/fgetsgent.o

a - gshadow/putsgent.o

a - gshadow/getsgent_r.o

a - gshadow/getsgnam_r.o

a - gshadow/sgetsgent_r.o

a - gshadow/fgetsgent_r.o

a - argp/argp-ba.o

a - argp/argp-fmtstream.o

a - argp/argp-fs-xinl.o

a - argp/argp-help.o

a - argp/argp-parse.o

a - argp/argp-pv.o

a - argp/argp-pvh.o

a - argp/argp-xinl.o

a - argp/argp-eexst.o

a - nptl/alloca_cutoff.o

a - nptl/libc-lowlevellock.o

a - nptl/libc-cancellation.o

a - nptl/libc-cleanup.o

a - nptl/register-atfork.o

a - nptl/unregister-atfork.o

a - nptl/libc_pthread_init.o

a - nptl/libc_multiple_threads.o

a - resolv/herror.o

a - resolv/inet_addr.o

a - resolv/inet_ntop.o

a - resolv/inet_pton.o

a - resolv/nsap_addr.o

a - resolv/res_init.o

a - resolv/res_hconf.o

a - resolv/res_libc.o

a - resolv/res-state.o

a - resolv/gai_sigqueue.o

a - nss/nsswitch.o

a - nss/getnssent.o

a - nss/getnssent_r.o

a - nss/digits_dots.o

a - nss/proto-lookup.o

a - nss/service-lookup.o

a - nss/hosts-lookup.o

a - nss/network-lookup.o

a - nss/grp-lookup.o

a - nss/pwd-lookup.o

a - nss/rpc-lookup.o

a - nss/ethers-lookup.o

a - nss/spwd-lookup.o

a - nss/netgrp-lookup.o

a - nss/key-lookup.o

a - nss/alias-lookup.o

a - nss/sgrp-lookup.o

a - debug/backtrace.o

a - debug/backtracesyms.o

a - debug/backtracesymsfd.o

a - debug/noophooks.o

a - debug/memcpy_chk.o

a - debug/memmove_chk.o

a - debug/mempcpy_chk.o

a - debug/memset_chk.o

a - debug/stpcpy_chk.o

a - debug/strcat_chk.o

a - debug/strcpy_chk.o

a - debug/strncat_chk.o

a - debug/strncpy_chk.o

a - debug/stpncpy_chk.o

a - debug/sprintf_chk.o

a - debug/vsprintf_chk.o

a - debug/snprintf_chk.o

a - debug/vsnprintf_chk.o

a - debug/printf_chk.o

a - debug/fprintf_chk.o

a - debug/vprintf_chk.o

a - debug/vfprintf_chk.o

a - debug/gets_chk.o

a - debug/chk_fail.o

a - debug/readonly-area.o

a - debug/fgets_chk.o

a - debug/fgets_u_chk.o

a - debug/read_chk.o

a - debug/pread_chk.o

a - debug/pread64_chk.o

a - debug/recv_chk.o

a - debug/recvfrom_chk.o

a - debug/readlink_chk.o

a - debug/readlinkat_chk.o

a - debug/getwd_chk.o

a - debug/getcwd_chk.o

a - debug/realpath_chk.o

a - debug/ptsname_r_chk.o

a - debug/fread_chk.o

a - debug/fread_u_chk.o

a - debug/wctomb_chk.o

a - debug/wcscpy_chk.o

a - debug/wmemcpy_chk.o

a - debug/wmemmove_chk.o

a - debug/wmempcpy_chk.o

a - debug/wcpcpy_chk.o

a - debug/wcsncpy_chk.o

a - debug/wcscat_chk.o

a - debug/wcsncat_chk.o

a - debug/wmemset_chk.o

a - debug/wcpncpy_chk.o

a - debug/swprintf_chk.o

a - debug/vswprintf_chk.o

a - debug/wprintf_chk.o

a - debug/fwprintf_chk.o

a - debug/vwprintf_chk.o

a - debug/vfwprintf_chk.o

a - debug/fgetws_chk.o

a - debug/fgetws_u_chk.o

a - debug/confstr_chk.o

a - debug/getgroups_chk.o

a - debug/ttyname_r_chk.o

a - debug/getlogin_r_chk.o

a - debug/gethostname_chk.o

a - debug/getdomainname_chk.o

a - debug/wcrtomb_chk.o

a - debug/mbsnrtowcs_chk.o

a - debug/wcsnrtombs_chk.o

a - debug/mbsrtowcs_chk.o

a - debug/wcsrtombs_chk.o

a - debug/mbstowcs_chk.o

a - debug/wcstombs_chk.o

a - debug/asprintf_chk.o

a - debug/vasprintf_chk.o

a - debug/dprintf_chk.o

a - debug/vdprintf_chk.o

a - debug/obprintf_chk.o

a - debug/longjmp_chk.o

a - debug/____longjmp_chk.o

a - debug/stack_chk_fail.o

a - debug/fortify_fail.o

a - debug/warning-nop.o

a - debug/stack_chk_fail_local.o

a - libidn/idn-stub.o

a - inet/htonl.o

a - inet/htons.o

a - inet/inet_lnaof.o

a - inet/inet_mkadr.o

a - inet/inet_netof.o

a - inet/inet_ntoa.o

a - inet/inet_net.o

a - inet/herrno.o

a - inet/herrno-loc.o

a - inet/gethstbyad.o

a - inet/gethstbyad_r.o

a - inet/gethstbynm.o

a - inet/gethstbynm2.o

a - inet/gethstbynm2_r.o

a - inet/gethstbynm_r.o

a - inet/gethstent.o

a - inet/gethstent_r.o

a - inet/getnetbyad.o

a - inet/getnetbyad_r.o

a - inet/getnetbynm.o

a - inet/getnetent.o

a - inet/getnetent_r.o

a - inet/getnetbynm_r.o

a - inet/getproto.o

a - inet/getproto_r.o

a - inet/getprtent.o

a - inet/getprtent_r.o

a - inet/getprtname.o

a - inet/getprtname_r.o

a - inet/getsrvbynm.o

a - inet/getsrvbynm_r.o

a - inet/getsrvbypt.o

a - inet/getsrvbypt_r.o

a - inet/getservent.o

a - inet/getservent_r.o

a - inet/getrpcent.o

a - inet/getrpcbyname.o

a - inet/getrpcbynumber.o

a - inet/getrpcent_r.o

a - inet/getrpcbyname_r.o

a - inet/getrpcbynumber_r.o

a - inet/ether_aton.o

a - inet/ether_aton_r.o

a - inet/ether_hton.o

a - inet/ether_line.o

a - inet/ether_ntoa.o

a - inet/ether_ntoa_r.o

a - inet/ether_ntoh.o

a - inet/rcmd.o

a - inet/rexec.o

a - inet/ruserpass.o

a - inet/getnetgrent_r.o

a - inet/getnetgrent.o

a - inet/getaliasent_r.o

a - inet/getaliasent.o

a - inet/getaliasname.o

a - inet/getaliasname_r.o

a - inet/in6_addr.o

a - inet/getnameinfo.o

a - inet/if_index.o

a - inet/ifaddrs.o

a - inet/inet6_option.o

a - inet/getipv4sourcefilter.o

a - inet/setipv4sourcefilter.o

a - inet/getsourcefilter.o

a - inet/setsourcefilter.o

a - inet/inet6_opt.o

a - inet/inet6_rth.o

a - inet/check_pf.o

a - inet/check_native.o

a - inet/ifreq.o

a - sunrpc/auth_none.o

a - sunrpc/auth_unix.o

a - sunrpc/authuxprot.o

a - sunrpc/bindrsvprt.o

a - sunrpc/clnt_gen.o

a - sunrpc/clnt_perr.o

a - sunrpc/clnt_raw.o

a - sunrpc/clnt_simp.o

a - sunrpc/clnt_tcp.o

a - sunrpc/clnt_udp.o

a - sunrpc/rpc_dtable.o

a - sunrpc/get_myaddr.o

a - sunrpc/getrpcport.o

a - sunrpc/pmap_clnt.o

a - sunrpc/pm_getmaps.o

a - sunrpc/pm_getport.o

a - sunrpc/pmap_prot.o

a - sunrpc/pmap_prot2.o

a - sunrpc/pmap_rmt.o

a - sunrpc/rpc_prot.o

a - sunrpc/rpc_common.o

a - sunrpc/rpc_cmsg.o

a - sunrpc/rpc_thread.o

a - sunrpc/svc.o

a - sunrpc/svc_auth.o

a - sunrpc/svc_authux.o

a - sunrpc/svc_raw.o

a - sunrpc/svc_run.o

a - sunrpc/svc_simple.o

a - sunrpc/svc_tcp.o

a - sunrpc/svc_udp.o

a - sunrpc/xdr.o

a - sunrpc/xdr_array.o

a - sunrpc/xdr_float.o

a - sunrpc/xdr_mem.o

a - sunrpc/xdr_rec.o

a - sunrpc/xdr_ref.o

a - sunrpc/xdr_stdio.o

a - sunrpc/publickey.o

a - sunrpc/xdr_sizeof.o

a - sunrpc/auth_des.o

a - sunrpc/authdes_prot.o

a - sunrpc/des_crypt.o

a - sunrpc/des_impl.o

a - sunrpc/des_soft.o

a - sunrpc/key_call.o

a - sunrpc/key_prot.o

a - sunrpc/netname.o

a - sunrpc/openchild.o

a - sunrpc/rtime.o

a - sunrpc/svcauth_des.o

a - sunrpc/xcrypt.o

a - sunrpc/clnt_unix.o

a - sunrpc/svc_unix.o

a - sunrpc/create_xid.o

a - sunrpc/xdr_intXX_t.o

a - nis/nis_hash.o

a - nscd/nscd_getpw_r.o

a - nscd/nscd_getgr_r.o

a - nscd/nscd_gethst_r.o

a - nscd/nscd_getai.o

a - nscd/nscd_initgroups.o

a - nscd/nscd_getserv_r.o

a - nscd/nscd_helper.o

a - streams/isastream.o

a - streams/getmsg.o

a - streams/getpmsg.o

a - streams/putmsg.o

a - streams/putpmsg.o

a - streams/fattach.o

a - streams/fdetach.o

a - login/getutent.o

a - login/getutent_r.o

a - login/getutid.o

a - login/getutline.o

a - login/getutid_r.o

a - login/getutline_r.o

a - login/utmp_file.o

a - login/utmpname.o

a - login/updwtmp.o

a - login/getpt.o

a - login/grantpt.o

a - login/unlockpt.o

a - login/ptsname.o

a - login/setutxent.o

a - login/getutxent.o

a - login/endutxent.o

a - login/getutxid.o

a - login/getutxline.o

a - login/pututxline.o

a - login/utmpxname.o

a - login/updwtmpx.o

a - login/getutmpx.o

a - login/getutmp.o

a - elf/dl-load.o

a - elf/dl-cache.o

a - elf/dl-lookup.o

a - elf/dl-object.o

a - elf/dl-reloc.o

a - elf/dl-deps.o

a - elf/dl-runtime.o

a - elf/dl-error.o

a - elf/dl-init.o

a - elf/dl-fini.o

a - elf/dl-debug.o

a - elf/dl-misc.o

a - elf/dl-version.o

a - elf/dl-profile.o

a - elf/dl-conflict.o

a - elf/dl-tls.o

a - elf/dl-origin.o

a - elf/dl-scope.o

a - elf/dl-execstack.o

a - elf/dl-open.o

a - elf/dl-close.o

a - elf/dl-trampoline.o

a - elf/dl-support.o

a - elf/dl-iteratephdr.o

a - elf/dl-addr.o

a - elf/enbl-secure.o

a - elf/dl-profstub.o

a - elf/dl-libc.o

a - elf/dl-sym.o

a - elf/dl-tsd.o

a - elf/dl-sysdep.o

a - elf/tlsdesc.o

a - elf/dl-tlsdesc.o

: /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc.a

cd /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl && /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ar cruv libc_nonshared.a `cat csu/stamp.oS iconv/stamp.oS locale/stamp.oS localedata/stamp.oS iconvdata/stamp.oS assert/stamp.oS ctype/stamp.oS intl/stamp.oS catgets/stamp.oS math/stamp.oS setjmp/stamp.oS signal/stamp.oS stdlib/stamp.oS stdio-common/stamp.oS libio/stamp.oS dlfcn/stamp.oS malloc/stamp.oS string/stamp.oS wcsmbs/stamp.oS time/stamp.oS dirent/stamp.oS grp/stamp.oS pwd/stamp.oS posix/stamp.oS io/stamp.oS termios/stamp.oS resource/stamp.oS misc/stamp.oS socket/stamp.oS sysvipc/stamp.oS gmon/stamp.oS gnulib/stamp.oS wctype/stamp.oS manual/stamp.oS shadow/stamp.oS gshadow/stamp.oS po/stamp.oS argp/stamp.oS crypt/stamp.oS nptl/stamp.oS resolv/stamp.oS nss/stamp.oS rt/stamp.oS conform/stamp.oS debug/stamp.oS c_stubs/stamp.oS libidn/stamp.oS nptl_db/stamp.oS inet/stamp.oS hesiod/stamp.oS sunrpc/stamp.oS nis/stamp.oS nscd/stamp.oS streams/stamp.oS login/stamp.oS elf/stamp.oS stamp.oS`

a - csu/elf-init.oS

a - stdlib/atexit.oS

a - stdlib/at_quick_exit.oS

a - io/stat.oS

a - io/fstat.oS

a - io/lstat.oS

a - io/stat64.oS

a - io/fstat64.oS

a - io/lstat64.oS

a - io/fstatat.oS

a - io/fstatat64.oS

a - io/mknod.oS

a - io/mknodat.oS

a - debug/warning-nop.oS

a - debug/stack_chk_fail_local.oS

: /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_nonshared.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed  -nostdlib -nostartfiles -r -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.os \

    -Wl,-d -Wl,--whole-archive /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed  -shared -Wl,-O1 \

        -nostdlib -nostartfiles \

         -Wl,-dynamic-linker=/lib/ld-linux.so.2 -Wl,-z,combreloc -Wl,-z,relro -Wl,--hash-style=both \

        -Wl,--verbose 2>&1 | \

     sed > /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/shlib.ldsT \

         -e '/^=========/,/^=========/!d;/^=========/d' \

          -e 's/^.*\.gnu\.hash[    ]*:.*$/  .note.ABI-tag : { *(.note.ABI-tag) } &/' -e '/^[    ]*\.hash[    ]*:.*$/{h;d;}' -e '/DATA_SEGMENT_ALIGN/{H;g}'  \

         -e 's/^.*\*(\.dynbss).*$/& \

       PROVIDE(__start___libc_freeres_ptrs = .); \

       *(__libc_freeres_ptrs) \

       PROVIDE(__stop___libc_freeres_ptrs = .);/'\

         -e 's@^.*\*(\.jcr).*$@& \

       PROVIDE(__start___libc_subfreeres = .);\

       __libc_subfreeres : { *(__libc_subfreeres) }\

       PROVIDE(__stop___libc_subfreeres = .);\

       PROVIDE(__start___libc_atexit = .);\

       __libc_atexit : { *(__libc_atexit) }\

       PROVIDE(__stop___libc_atexit = .);\

       PROVIDE(__start___libc_thread_subfreeres = .);\

       __libc_thread_subfreeres : { *(__libc_thread_subfreeres) }\

       PROVIDE(__stop___libc_thread_subfreeres = .);\

       /DISCARD/ : { *(.gnu.glibc-stub.*) }@'

mv -f /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/shlib.ldsT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/shlib.lds

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed  -shared -static-libgcc -Wl,-O1  -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,-dynamic-linker=/lib/ld-linux.so.2  -B/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/csu/  -Wl,--version-script=/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc.map -Wl,-soname=libc.so.6 -Wl,-z,combreloc -Wl,-z,relro -Wl,--hash-style=both -nostdlib -nostartfiles -e __libc_main -Wl,-z,now -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/math -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/dlfcn -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nss -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nis -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/rt -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/resolv -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/crypt -L/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl -Wl,-rpath-link=/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/math:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/dlfcn:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nss:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nis:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/rt:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/resolv:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/crypt:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc.so -T /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/shlib.lds /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/csu/abi-note.o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/soinit.os /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/libc_pic.os /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/sofini.os /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/interp.os /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/ld.so -lgcc

(echo '#!/bin/sh'; \

    echo "GCONV_PATH='/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconvdata' \\"; \

    echo 'exec  /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/ld-linux.so.2 --library-path /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/math:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/dlfcn:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nss:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nis:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/rt:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/resolv:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/crypt:/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl ${1+"$@"}'; \

   ) > /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/testrun.shT

chmod a+x /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/testrun.shT

mv -f /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/testrun.shT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/testrun.sh

make  subdir=csu -C csu ..=../ others

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/glibc-2.11.2/csu'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/glibc-2.11.2/csu'

make  subdir=iconv -C iconv ..=../ others

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/glibc-2.11.2/iconv'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/glibc-2.11.2/iconv'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/glibc-2.11.2/iconv'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc iconv_charmap.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unwind-tables -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -I../locale/programs   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h      -DNOT_IN_libc -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/iconv_charmap.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/iconv_charmap.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/iconv_charmap.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc ../locale/programs/charmap.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unwind-tables -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -DCHARMAP_PATH='"/usr/share/i18n/charmaps"' -DDEFAULT_CHARMAP=null_pointer -DNEED_NULL_POINTER   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h      -DNOT_IN_libc -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/charmap.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/charmap.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/charmap.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc ../locale/programs/charmap-dir.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unwind-tables -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2     -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h      -DNOT_IN_libc -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/charmap-dir.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/charmap-dir.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/charmap-dir.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc ../locale/programs/linereader.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unwind-tables -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -DNO_TRANSLITERATION   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h      -DNOT_IN_libc -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/linereader.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/linereader.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/linereader.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc dummy-repertoire.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unwind-tables -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -I../locale/programs   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h       -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/dummy-repertoire.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/dummy-repertoire.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/dummy-repertoire.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc ../locale/programs/simple-hash.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unwind-tables -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -I../locale   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h       -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/simple-hash.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/simple-hash.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/simple-hash.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc ../locale/programs/xstrdup.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unwind-tables -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2     -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h       -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/xstrdup.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/xstrdup.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/xstrdup.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc ../locale/programs/xmalloc.c -c -std=gnu99 -fgnu89-inline -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-unwind-tables -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2     -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv -I/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/wordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/generic -I../nptl -I../ports  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include ../include/libc-symbols.h       -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -o /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/xmalloc.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/xmalloc.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/iconv/xmalloc.o

```

----------

## manuels

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Hast Du genug Arbeitsspeicher?

 ^^ Sindbad, schreib mal bitte wieviel RAM und Swap du hast.

Außerdem wäre ein

```
emerge --info
```

ganz interessant.

Achja, und ein

```
df -h
```

bitte!

----------

## Sindbad

localhost / # df -h

```

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs                9.7G  1.8G  7.4G  20% /

/dev/root             9.7G  1.8G  7.4G  20% /

rc-svcdir             9.7G  1.8G  7.4G  20% /lib/rc/init.d

sysfs                 9.7G  1.8G  7.4G  20% /sys

df: `/sys/kernel/debug': No such file or directory

udev                  9.7G  1.8G  7.4G  20% /dev

devpts                9.7G  1.8G  7.4G  20% /dev/pts

df: `/proc/bus/usb': No such file or directory

df: `/proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc': No such file or directory

shm                   9.7G  1.8G  7.4G  20% /dev/shm

/dev/hdc8              20G  7.5G   11G  41% /mnt/hdc8

/dev/hdc8              20G  7.5G   11G  41% /mnt/hdc8

/dev/hdc8              20G  7.5G   11G  41% /mnt/hdc8

localhost / # 

```

emerge --info sagt mir:

```

Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-tuxonice-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-tuxonice-r7-i686-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 08 Dec 2010 14:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.2 de/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage/tmp/"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.br.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse " KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon " XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## manuels

Danke, ...und jetzt noch RAM- und Swap-Größe, bitte.

----------

## Sindbad

Swap 512 mb

Ram 128 mb

Ist eine alte Kiste.

----------

## mv

Bei 128MB RAM kann es schon sein, dass er mehr am Swappen als am Compilieren ist, und daher alles lange dauert, vor allem wenn Du einen neueren gcc benutzt und vielleicht noch X o.ä. ebenfalls RAM braucht. Ich würde auf jeden Fall noch 1-2GB swap hinzufügen (notfalls nur temporär während des Compilierens über eine Swap-Datei) - Du wirst ziemlich am Limit sein.

Ansonsten: Bleibt er immer bei der selben Datei stehen, oder geht es einfach nur sehr langsam weiter?

----------

## Sindbad

Er bleibt garnicht stehen, habe ihn mal ein paar Stunden angehabt und Abends dann ausgeschaltet, weil ich dachte, so macht das keinen Sinn, vieleicht ein bug oder so etwas.

gcc habe ich das neueste Gentoo-paket.

Nach der Swap datei google ich mal.

----------

## mv

 *Sindbad wrote:*   

> Er bleibt garnicht stehen

 

Ich vermute, dann wird es einfach so lange dauern: 1-2 Stunden sind normal, und bei so wenig RAM kann sich so etwas schnell verzehnfachen.

----------

## Sindbad

Ja, ich habe das Ganze mal 1 Tag angelassen und es hat schliesslich mit Erfolg zu Ende kompilliert.

Dafuer ist aber jetzt sys-devel/bison-2.4.2 mit folgender Fehlermeldung stehengeblieben:

Konsole (Portage) sagt:

```

 * ERROR: sys-devel/bison-2.4.2 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2640:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       rm -r "${D}"/usr/lib* || die;

```

Buildlog sagt:

```

test -z "/usr/lib" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/lib"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644  liby.a '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/lib'

 ( cd '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/lib' && i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib liby.a )

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/lib'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/lib'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/lib'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/lib'

Making install in data

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/data'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/data'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

test -z "/usr/share/bison/m4sugar" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/share/bison/m4sugar"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 m4sugar/m4sugar.m4 m4sugar/foreach.m4 '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/share/bison/m4sugar'

test -z "/usr/share/bison" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/share/bison"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 README bison.m4 c-skel.m4 c.m4 yacc.c glr.c c++-skel.m4 c++.m4 location.cc lalr1.cc glr.cc java-skel.m4 java.m4 lalr1.java '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/share/bison'

test -z "/usr/share/bison/xslt" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/share/bison/xslt"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 xslt/bison.xsl xslt/xml2dot.xsl xslt/xml2text.xsl xslt/xml2xhtml.xsl '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/share/bison/xslt'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/data'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/data'

Making install in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/src'

make  install-am

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/src'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/src'

test -z "/usr/bin" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/bin"

  /usr/bin/install -c bison '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/bin'

test -z "/usr/bin" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/bin"

 /usr/bin/install -c yacc '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/bin'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/src'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/src'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/src'

Making install in doc

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/doc'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/doc'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

test -z "/usr/share/info" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/share/info"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 ./bison.info '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/share/info'

 install-info --info-dir='/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/share/info' '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/share/info/bison.info'

test -z "/usr/share/man/man1" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/share/man/man1"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 ./bison.1 yacc.1 '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/share/man/man1'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/doc'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/doc'

Making install in examples

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/examples'

Making install in calc++

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/examples/calc++'

make  install-am

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/examples/calc++'

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/examples/calc++'

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

make[5]: Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'.

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/examples/calc++'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/examples/calc++'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/examples/calc++'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/examples'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/examples'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/examples'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/examples'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/examples'

Making install in tests

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/tests'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/tests'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/tests'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/tests'

Making install in etc

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/etc'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/etc'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/etc'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2/etc'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

test -z "/usr/share/aclocal" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/share/aclocal"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 m4/bison-i18n.m4 '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/share/aclocal'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2'

rm: cannot remove `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/image//usr/lib/liby.a': No such file or directory

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-devel/bison-2.4.2 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   (no error message)

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2640:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       rm -r "${D}"/usr/lib* || die;

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/bison-2.4.2',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/bison-2.4.2'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bison-2.4.2/work/bison-2.4.2'

```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Hast Du es nochmal probiert mit bison? Sieht für mich aus als hätte sich ein anderer Prozess beim build-Prozess eingemischt.

----------

## yuhu

Ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten das gleiche Phänomen.

Nach dem Neubau von coreutils lief es wieder.

----------

## Sindbad

Der Fehler fuer bison wiederholt sich auch, wenn ich direkt nach dem einloggenanfange, zu kompillieren, obwohl ich zugeben muss, das ich das bisher ueber chroot aus einem anderen gentoo auf einer anderen Partition gemachthabe.

Das bauen von Coreutils bleibt auch haengen:

```

CC       tac.o

tac.c: In function 'output':

tac.c:170: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite_unlocked', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

tac.c:181: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite_unlocked', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CCLD     tac

  CC       tail.o

  CCLD     tail

  CC       tee.o

  CCLD     tee

  CC       test.o

  CCLD     test

  CC       timeout.o

  CC       operand2sig.o

  CCLD     timeout

  CC       touch.o

  CCLD     touch

  CC       tr.o

  CCLD     tr

  CC       true.o

  CCLD     true

  CC       truncate.o

  CCLD     truncate

  CC       tsort.o

  CCLD     tsort

  CC       tty.o

  CCLD     tty

  CC       uname.o

uname.c: In function '__linux_procinfo':

uname.c:257: warning: ignoring return value of 'fscanf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

uname.c:258: warning: ignoring return value of 'fscanf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CC       uname-uname.o

  CCLD     uname

  CC       unexpand.o

  CCLD     unexpand

  CC       uniq.o

uniq.c: In function 'writeline':

uniq.c:273: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite_unlocked', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

uniq.c: In function 'check_file':

uniq.c:321: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite_unlocked', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CCLD     uniq

  CC       unlink.o

  CCLD     unlink

  CC       ls-vdir.o

  CCLD     vdir

  CC       wc.o

  CCLD     wc

  CC       whoami.o

  CCLD     whoami

  CC       yes.o

  CCLD     yes

  CC       uname-arch.o

  CCLD     arch

  CC       setuidgid.o

  CCLD     setuidgid

  CC       getlimits.o

  CCLD     getlimits

  CC       libstdbuf_so-libstdbuf.o

  CCLD     libstdbuf.so

  CC       su.o

  CCLD     su

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-8.7/work/coreutils-8.7/src'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-8.7/work/coreutils-8.7/src'

Making all in doc

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-8.7/work/coreutils-8.7/doc'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-8.7/work/coreutils-8.7/doc'

Making all in man

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-8.7/work/coreutils-8.7/man'

  GEN      uname.1

rm: cannot remove `uname.td': Directory not empty

make[2]: *** [uname.1] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-8.7/work/coreutils-8.7/man'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-8.7/work/coreutils-8.7'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-apps/coreutils-8.7 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2664:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  654:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m         emake || die "emake failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/coreutils-8.7',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/coreutils-8.7'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-8.7/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-8.7/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/tmp/portage/sys-apps/coreutils-8.7/work/coreutils-8.7'

```

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Sindbad wrote:*   

> ... obwohl ich zugeben muss, das ich das bisher ueber chroot aus einem anderen gentoo auf einer anderen Partition gemachthabe. ...

 

Wie hast Du das gemacht? Hast Du dann auch alle Konfigurationsdateien in Deiner chroot richtig zur Verfügung?

----------

## yuhu

Kann es sein, dass dir grundsätzlich was in der chroot Umgebung fehlt?

Steigst Du so in die Umgebung ein?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # mount -t proc none /chroot_dir/proc
> 
> # mount -o bind /dev /chroot_dir/dev
> ...

 

----------

